
The heart still bleeds - vagnes
https://vagn.es/post/the-heart-still-bleeds/
======
fulafel
"Incomplete auditing of the code for bugs caused Heartbleed."

Code audits of C code bases can not find all vulnerabilities, this seems to
put way too much hope into code audits.

There are also obviously many circumstances that conspired to create this
vulnerability, and it could be prevented in many ways.

